# PFury Buy and Sell



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok, About once every other week we get a suggestion to split up Buy and Sell into 3 subforums:

USA
Canada
Europe

I used to just disregard these suggestions because I did not wish to add "another click" to that forum structure. However, it dawned on me after the fifth or sixth thread that I might just be closing my ears to the members.

Therefore, I wanna take this old school. Back in the day when there was a proposed change to the site, I usually put it up on a poll for the members to decide.... because after all it is you guys that will have to use it.










Use this poll to share your opinions on this and log your preference. The majority preference will lead me to either implement this enhancement or not.

Mike


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

And to take it a step further there should be a "socal buyer's section"







Just messin, but in all honesty I like the way it is already.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i like it the way its is.to many forums..plus its not like we get a ton of threads from other countries..maybe members can write on the topic headline the secondline were there located???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i personally like it the way it is.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I dont see anything wrong with the way it is now


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im with the majority vote. I like it the way it is. If your from a different country you can specify in the sub-topic.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it's perfect the way it is :nod:


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

it would make looking for local stuff easier for me :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont change it.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

f*ck that, i gotta look forever just to find someone in my area for something, I see something i want, then i gotta find out where he lives just to find out he wont ship it too me, besides

alot of the stuff people by in the U.S. they can get cheaper in canada... including shipping. then if they were to buy it..

whatever.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Malice said:


> f*ck that, i gotta look forever just to find someone in my area for something, I see something i want, then i gotta find out where he lives just to find out he wont ship it too me, besides
> 
> alot of the stuff people by in the U.S. they can get cheaper in canada... including shipping. then if they were to buy it..
> 
> whatever.


 all that would be solved if they put a location in the title. its so easy to do, I don't know why people don't do it


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

why have to even look at lines and lines of post, when they dont even apply to you. going through page upon page, and see something u like but cant get it, piss off. isn't there a way to see how many users their are on this site, then see how many are from different countrys etc. ? check out the % of this?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Malice said:


> why have to even look at lines and lines of post, when they dont even apply to you. going through page upon page, and see something u like but cant get it, piss off. isn't there a way to see how many users their are on this site, then see how many are from different countrys etc. ? check out the % of this?


 The member classifeds dont see that many new pages on a daily basis. So I dont understand why it is really that tuff?

This will force Mike to create numerous subforums to "better serve" all of are members around the world. If other countries have a sub forum they all should have a sub forum... its only fair....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

too many sub catagories... makes it too messy and busy... also i can see some conflicts. What about people who can ship internation and etc. I sure as hell do not want to click around like a whore just to see good deals. I for one do not want to click canada and then euro then usa. Also, i think the majority of poeple are in the usa. Canada and euro will have less traffic and eventually it will die off... unless the board as changed a lot and i havent noticed.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

if anything, split it by continent...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I would suggest Giving California it's own Forum... 75% of those Ads are from cali members anyways. But the only reason why i oppose is because you all know why.

Leave it the way it is.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

IMO , Its perfect the way it is


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my only fear is that the canadian fourm will have very few posts and even fewer responces. I understand that it sucks that everything listed is not near you, but I have that problem also, just because its for sale in the united states dosen't mean its close enough to drive to.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

NO like it the way it is now plus nitro said it right cdn forum will be pretty dead

I think the solution for me is to make everyone who starts a post post their location so i dont always hav to clik in to find out the sale is waydown south


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

What's with all the yes votes when virtually all these posts say no? IMO adding another subcategory is pointless. People just need to read.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I like it the way it is :nod:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Theres seems to be enough active members from different countires to warrent this action. Im for it!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

it doesnt seem like there s enough european or canadian trading to sub divide it. if anything, i think you should seperate the so cal trading


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

All this So- Cal talk is geting me scared ..................shhhhhhh


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> all that would be solved if they put a location in the title. its so easy to do, I don't know why people don't do it


 well said.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

I could go either way on this, but if you're gonna split it up, I wouldn't do it by country. 1 forum for CA and another for the rest of the world, wouldn't be too hard to sift through the 2% of posts that aren't from CA :laugh:

J


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

like i said, most of those ads are from kali members anyways.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AzNP said:


> I think the solution for me is to make everyone who starts a post post their location so i dont always hav to clik in to find out the sale is waydown south


 To make it even more simple... Anyone who should post a sale, should include location AND avail shipping, in the Topic Description. This would decrease the confusion on having to open the post check location and asking whether or not seller can/cannot ship.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is more work, but whatever...you want it you can have it. I think we should divide it by state and providence though, I mean why should I have to look at a sale in Oregon if I dont live there?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

not all people wanna post their location.... just say "PM for location" if this is the case


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

its fine how it is but it would be better if everyone put in the subtitle where they are located and if they could ship


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont much mind either way, but Europe is not a country


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I really think it should be seperated by countries even though a lot of people think canada and the u.s. are neighbors it is a major headache for a canadian to get anything shipped here from the u.s. don't know about the way, can't imagine what its like for the guys overseas

the canadian fourm will have 2 results either fail miserably or flourish but rather than making them exclusively for sale forums they should be like a general country forums that everything country related can be posted in like where to find the best fish deals where to get aquariums at etc....

thanks to the moderating tema for taking this issue into consideration regardless of the outcome but right now it looks like the yes's are winning


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's a bad idea to separate the Buy and Sell into two different areas.
I use the "*View New Posts*" feature to browse PFury to get the most recent posts at the top and to save clicks...
I'd like to be able to opt out of viewing non-piranha, reptile areas since I've Little interest in these areas.., I'm sure there are others that are with me on that..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

leave it the way it is


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Well from the numbers at this time looks like its going to change.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I like it the way it is!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

its funny, there seems to be tons of votes for yes but not many comments


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I think on a forum as busy as P.fury its a great idea,IMO it makes it more user freindly and helps users cut threw topics they dont need to see..great idea


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love the way it is


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i'm fine with it right now.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> AzNP said:
> 
> 
> > I think the solution for me is to make everyone who starts a post post their location so i dont always hav to clik in to find out the sale is waydown south
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

lets all have a beer, sit down and talk about this... think separate but equal is equal... but the US B&S will be SOOOO large compared to the others... its kinda strange... why dont we try it for a little while, then reVOTE...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

lets not try to reinvent the wheel here guys. its perfect how it is.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> its funny, there seems to be tons of votes for yes but not many comments


 I was thinking the same thing. Is there someway people could cheat the poll at all? Just a thought...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted "NO!"

If you don't like it, hell...just move to Cali.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

sorry to resurect old posts but whats happening with this yes was clearly the winner if the poll stopped now


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

there should be 4, the above that were mentioned and "willing to ship nation wide"


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

either way, youll have to deal with rhomzilla and I.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

whatever sheesh, its just adding 1 extra forum, like

U.S. B&S

Canadian B&S

and if the canadian was goes to sh*t, get rid of it , or make another post then and see what happens!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Malice said:


> whatever sheesh, its just adding 1 extra forum, like
> 
> U.S. B&S
> 
> Canadian B&S


 We can just limit it to these 2 if we create these new forums. It just wouldnt be fair.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Easier for us not in US 2find items within our area not miles away!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I voted yes but didnt bother putting why down as posted that a coupld of times in the other posts in Suggestions forum in the past!

Basically it'll be better for people in the countries that dont always have loads of stuff for sale unlike the US, as otherwise you dont see the posts. I hardly go in there as its a waste of time as none of them are relavent, but always end up missing the UK ones which I would of jumped on!

Plus I think dedicated forums may well attract new members. I'm trying to sell my tank thats in my sig, and I joined a couple of other boards that are either mainly UK members, or have a UK buy and sell forum. I didnt intend to post there other than to advertise my tank, but now I'm a regular poster!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i think it would make things easier..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Per you, the members mandate, this forum functionality will be implemented this week. It will be in effect for one month and be re-evaluated. Thanks for participating and deciding this for yourselves.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> I voted yes but didnt bother putting why down as posted that a coupld of times in the other posts in Suggestions forum in the past!
> 
> Basically it'll be better for people in the countries that dont always have loads of stuff for sale unlike the US, as otherwise you dont see the posts. I hardly go in there as its a waste of time as none of them are relavent, but always end up missing the UK ones which I would of jumped on!
> 
> Plus I think dedicated forums may well attract new members. I'm trying to sell my tank thats in my sig, and I joined a couple of other boards that are either mainly UK members, or have a UK buy and sell forum. I didnt intend to post there other than to advertise my tank, but now I'm a regular poster!










My point exactly thts y i never bother!! Most of the UK dnt coz of this reason i suspect!!???


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Per you, the members mandate, this forum functionality will be implemented this week. It will be in effect for one month and be re-evaluated. Thanks for participating and deciding this for yourselves.


 as well as implementing this section perhaps a post on the main page informing members of its existence


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

im from canada, so id like to see a canadian buy and sell section. make life alot easier.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I still like the original thought...just put the location of sell in the Topic Description.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Only reason I would say make sub-cadagories are because some people don't put there location under their Avatar. This would make it harder to know what location your talking about buying from. I personaly like next day-2 day service.

As an Admin on another Invision Board, I know that it isn't hard to make sub-cadagories.









Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

It's not bad but, location would help. If people don't want to give out where they are, at least they could add state then pm to get closer location.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Well....if people wouldn't rip others off, they wouldn't have anything to fear.........right??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this has been implemented through subforums...please categorize your posts properly


----------

